# Haunted Bookshop



## Davetopay (Jan 19, 2008)

I got this in a trade, so I can't vouch for the average condition when you buy it in a shop. It didn't feel cased and doesn't taste to me like it is dosed with flavorings, but just tastes like good burley which has been spiced with perique and VA leaf in such a way as to create a very relaxed soft tasting blend. I have come to like it as a palate cleanser of sorts between bowls of my more pungent blends. The sweet/baked va shows up every now and then and the burley has a nice aroma without being perfumed. Perique is really a tiny portion of the blend and peppers up the nutty-cocoa goodnes of this blend. This is what I had always hoped more of the codger burleys would be like. Nothing wrong with it, not too complex or high falutin' and fancified. Just tasty, cool burning, easy going pipe smoking.


----------



## Terrier (Jan 15, 2010)

Nice review. I picked some up last weekend and do enjoy it as well.


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

This is a aptly named blend, I found it to have a very musty taste, it did feel like a "haunted bookshop". Burley indubitably, perique of course. Not bad, just that I found it a wee bit depressing. Lacks brightness. But a good burley blend none the less.


----------

